
Ask HN: Company Name or CompanyName? - foundersgrid
Which do you prefer?
======
mtmail
We go by OpenCage for readability but I'm sure the legal documents say
Opencage. Nobody cared really and when it comes from branding I can't get our
different shades of green right either.
[http://geocoder.opencagedata.com/](http://geocoder.opencagedata.com/)

